# logische Prozessorkerne ?



## Domingu (29. Juni 2011)

Hi,
Habe mir vor kurzem ein komplett neues System geholt mit einem Intel i7 2600k Prozessor. Nutze schon seit langem das Sidebar Gadget All CPU Meter, der anzeigt zu viel % die einzelnen Prozessorkerne ausgelastet sind. Nur witzigerweise zeigt mir das Teil jetzt neuerdings die Werte für 8 Prozessorkerne an O.o (hätte nichts gegen einen 8 Kern Prozessor, wenn's das mal geben würde...). Habe dann irgendwann in den Einstellungen gemerkt, dass das Gadget von 4 realen Prozessorkernen ausgeht (klar ist ja auch ein Quadcore) und 8 "logischen". Nach dem Motto, man hat nie ausgelernt, was sollen logische Prozessorkerne sein ?

mfg, domingu


----------



## The_Final (30. Juni 2011)

Domingu schrieb:


> Hi,
> Habe mir vor kurzem ein komplett neues System geholt mit einem Intel i7 2600k Prozessor. Nutze schon seit langem das Sidebar Gadget All CPU Meter, der anzeigt zu viel % die einzelnen Prozessorkerne ausgelastet sind. Nur witzigerweise zeigt mir das Teil jetzt neuerdings die Werte für 8 Prozessorkerne an O.o (hätte nichts gegen einen 8 Kern Prozessor, wenn's das mal geben würde...). Habe dann irgendwann in den Einstellungen gemerkt, dass das Gadget von 4 realen Prozessorkernen ausgeht (klar ist ja auch ein Quadcore) und 8 "logischen". Nach dem Motto, man hat nie ausgelernt, was sollen logische Prozessorkerne sein ?
> 
> mfg, domingu


Du bist mit Prozessoren nicht sonderlich vertraut, oder? Hier wird das Ganze in etwa erklärt.


----------



## Domingu (30. Juni 2011)

Nein, nicht wirklich um ehrlich zu sein, gibt Sachen von denen ich defintiv mehr Ahnung habe 
Danke für den Link !


----------

